# Any probiotics that work? Richard Becker's?



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Have any of you tried any probiotics that seemed to work in easing your constipation, returning your digestive health and evacuation to normal -- if it ever was normal? I've tried the kinds you buy in supermarket and didn't notice big change. thinking about ordering the ones sold by a Dr. Becker on a health program I watch.


----------



## ImpalaBoy (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are the brands that i've had good luck with, ranking in the order of helpfullness...1. Dr. Ohhira's, Essential Formulas Inc., Probiotics 12 PLUS Original Formula2. Natren, Healthy Trinity, 60 Capsules, (Ice)3. Sedona Labs, iFlora Multi-Probiotic 4. Nutrition Now, PB8 (Pro-Biotic Acidophilus)I order all my supps and vits from http://www.IHerb.com , if you are a first time user, you can get $5 off any item by using the code: UMA053Good-luck, and let me know how you do!


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Dr. Becker's Bionutrients' Pro-Biotic Plus FOS is helping me some with the IBS-C. Still have some pains, bloating, but I'm going a bit more.


----------



## chilsonr (Jun 16, 2009)

Please try Intestinal Care by Ethical Nutrients - it's amazing! I bought it for the first time at a nearby health food store about 2 years ago when they first started carrying it. I told them how much I liked it and soon they had so many customers buying it that they now carry a huge supply of it all the time - it's their best seller. It has to be refrigerated and is shipped with an ice pack overnight, so is fresh.About 15 minutes after I take it (or sooner) I often get relief from what I call "trapped gas" and I am able to have bowel movements as well (but I have really bad IBS-C, so I have to take other measures as well). I'm going to put a blog or something on about my solutions, but wanted to answer your questions first since I have first-hand exerience with looking for a good probiotic and finally finding it.Take care and I sure hope this helps you as it has me!


----------

